# What does a pollinated female look like?



## BullyBong (Mar 3, 2008)

AS the title says, What does a pollinated female look like?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2008)

*Here ys go BB. Click the link and stroll down.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3620&page=19*


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a photo, hope it helps...


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like TBG took care of that end.But here is a picture of a pollenated female.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2008)

And here she told me that she wasnt going to put those pics out on the net


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a link to a grow journal of mine. Both my plants were pollinated it has some good pics in there. Hope it helps.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18367


----------



## flgemini (Jun 17, 2009)

i am i guess you could a first timer and i am paranoid the i have a guy hanging out !! so i need some help but i've tried to upload a picture but it is tell my pictures are to big and the resizing is a pain in my EDIT


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2009)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Here's a photo, hope it helps...



Lol...too funny....:spit:


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2009)

flgemini said:
			
		

> i am i guess you could a first timer and i am paranoid the i have a guy hanging out !! so i need some help but i've tried to upload a picture but it is tell my pictures are to big and the resizing is a pain in my EDIT



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <--- 

and look on the resources page for a guide to determining sex


----------

